# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Question about mixing frogs in a vivarium. How many & what species can be mixed?

## Ribbet

Hello, I'm new to frogs and new to this forum. I have a 45 gallon tank and I just got a Biostream low level pump, two foggers, some wood, and an undertank heater. I still need gravel, a hydrometer/thermometer, and some lamps. If anyone has suggestions about what else I need please do post them. 

    I'm not decided on what frogs to get for my tank. I'd like it to be part water and part land vivarium with live plants and a small waterfall. I am thinking of getting fire bellied toads, White's tree frog (maybe called a lumpy?), and some sort of tree frog like a golden. I also like the cuban frogs. Those decisions are just based on what I've seen/read about in books and what the local chain pet store has. I live in Santa Fe and we only have one place that sells frogs. I am not rich but don't mind saving up to purchase a critter that I think is really cool. I would like to have pairs of each frog species, just so that they are not lonely, and I'd like to have about four species, so that's a total of  8 frogs in a 45 gallon tank. Any advice on what critters will mix well and look cool?

----------


## Kurt

They frogs you listed would make horrible house mates. They are all from various places and ecosystems from around the world. Being from different places and being wild caught they will be carrying exotic pathogens that the other frogs in the enclosure will have no immunity to. At least two of them are known to be toxic. 

The general rule is that you don't mix species, especially for beginners. Its just not a good idea.

Undertank heaters really don't work well for amphibians as their enviroments are generally really wet to moist and that can cause a thermal crack if a heater is placed under the tank. Mounting the heater on the side is better.

----------


## JeffX

Kurt has it right.  Mixing is just a bad idea.  

Since you're new Firebelly Toads make great starter frogs.  They are very hardy and would love a set-up like the one you mentioned.  I have four in a 29 gallon like the one you're going to do.  Plus depending on what you keep your house you wouldn't need an undertank heater.  Most people keep their firebellies at room temperature.

----------


## Ribbet

Thanks for the quick responses and I will change the way I was gonna put the heater, but I'm kinda set on getting more than one variety. The tank is long and tall and it could definitely take at least two types of frogs, the toads in the bottom and something to hang out on the top, like a tree frog. Are there any two you could recommend? I like the whites frog as well, would that be a better choice than the fire  bellied toads?

----------


## Tom

45 gallon is pretty big you could keep something like a colony of dart frogs.

----------


## Kurt

Again keeping multiple amphibian species will most likely end in disaster. They will be cross contamination, in other words they will be poisoning each other. Do yourself and more importantly the frogs a favor, don't do it. 
Besides cross contamination, there can be cross infection, and some frogs will eat other frogs. White's definitely grow big enough to do this. If a White's were to eat say, a fire-bellied toad it would end with the deaths of both frogs. 
I think a colony of dart frogs is good for that sized tank, but as a beginner I would not start with them.  If you want a semi aquatic set-up you really can't beat fire-bellies. Mine are forever entertaining.

----------


## into

> If you want a semi aquatic set-up you really can't beat fire-bellies. Mine are forever entertaining.


hmmm.. fire-bellies. I have extra 5 and 10 gallon tanks. Where's the care sheet?

----------


## JeffX

I myself would love to have a tank with multiple species in it, but I won't.  It's not good for any of the frogs involved.

You wouldn't be disappointed in Firebellies either.  I can always hear mine, and they are very active.

----------


## Kurt

> hmmm.. fire-bellies. I have extra 5 and 10 gallon tanks. Where's the care sheet?


We don't have one (yet).

----------


## Ribbet

Ok, so I can't mix them, but are fire bellies really the best choice? what about Cubans or green tree frogs or the white's. I know I'm just a beginner and all that, but I don't have room in my place for more than one tank and whatever frogs I get first are probably gonna be the only frogs I have for a while.

----------


## Ribbet

There's these I found on eBay.
10 Live Tree Frog Tadpoles freshwater aquarium pond - eBay (item 120466303511 end time Sep-09-09 17:05:56 PDT)

----------


## into

> Ok, so I can't mix them, but are fire bellies really the best choice? what about Cubans or green tree frogs or the white's. I know I'm just a beginner and all that, but I don't have room in my place for more than one tank and whatever frogs I get first are probably gonna be the only frogs I have for a while.


I would put in my vote for White's as they are a good size, friendly (for a frog) and easy to care for.  I also have green tree frogs and they are well... a little boring.  They dissapear into the leaves during the day and can be incredibly noisey at night when you are trying to sleep.  I like mine though and have tamed them (they are usually little skiddish) but I won't be buying more.

----------


## Ribbet

I don't like noisy so much.

----------


## Kurt

Then the fire-bellies are for you, they are semi-aquatic and they lack vocal sacks, so their call is not all that loud.

----------


## Tom

lol my Megophrys nasuta has the worst call for sleeping with.

----------


## Kurt

> lol my Megophrys nasuta has the worst call for sleeping with.


SO I guess you're not reccomending _Megophrys nasuta_ then.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Tom

Not in your bed room but they are awesome otherwise

----------


## Martha Jensen

Thanks for all the info!

I was thinking about moving my White's (4) and Kassinas (6) into one large tank, but apparently they are better off where they are.  I figured the Fire Belly would end up dinner, but thought the other two species might be OK.

I have so many rescues here I was trying to cut back on the wall to wall habitats a bit.

By way of introduction, I am in the San Francisco Bay Area and share the house with:

The aboved named frogs
4 Emerald Peacock (forgot the real name) frogs
1 Dog
3 Cats
2 Veiled Chameleons
1 Gecko
1 Tarantula
1 Cockatiel
1 Eclectus Parrot
1 Box Turtle
1 Sulcata
5 Red Eared Sliders
1 Bearded Dragon - Adult
3 Bearded Dragons raised from eggs
3 Moon Crabs
And in the pond, 2 Mud, 2 Red Eared and 2 Painted turtles

Whew.

----------


## Kurt

Welcome aboard. I would strongly recommend against mixing Kassinas and White's. Kassinas are definitely toxic and wild caught. You will put your White's in jeopardy if you house them together.

----------


## Martha Jensen

> Welcome aboard. I would strongly recommend against mixing Kassinas and White's. Kassinas are definitely toxic and wild caught. You will put your White's in jeopardy if you house them together.


Oh no.  Not good at all. I do not advocate kidnapping.

They (6) were in about a 10 gallon almost bare tank at the store (had to be an impulse reptile show purchase) and when they didn't sell I took them.  They are now in a 60 gallon with substrate, plants and a soaking dish.  At least they are better off.  Sigh.

I figured mixing was out, but thanks for verifying that.

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------

